# Anal glands anyone



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you express your Chi's anal glands yourself? Bailey has an appointment tomorrow for vet to show me how to do. This is her 3rd time she needs it done.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry had this problem for a short time. A change in diet resolved the problem. More fiber


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I confess, this is one thing I can not do. I take both
of mine in once a month to be expressed to prevent
any problems, but I'm too weak stomached to do it
myself. 

:shock:


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pico has AG issues. My vet recommended adding shredded wheat but both dogs are grain free. I use canned pumpkin instead and the results were alost immediate. Plus, both dogs love the stuff!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> A change in diet resolved the problem. More fiber


Yep!
My Dobe had to have this done once from switching to better kibble. She had loose stool for awhile before the incident. Never had a problem since. Pumpkin is a good helper


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Howmucks much do you give of pumpkin? Thanks!

Her stools aren't lose and she never scoots. I only know cause of the smell :confused2:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I bought some canned pumpkin and gave her a little to try and she LOVED it!! Can someone tell me how much to give?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do it for Yoshi often and Chibi once every so often. I also have to do it for my Dane. Our Sheltie and Weim have never had issues with it. We have changed foods quite often and they eat Orijen Regional Red and I still have to express glands pretty regularly with Yoshi but not as often with Chibi


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive never done it busters vet never said anything and he checks him completely he doesnt scoot so im leaveing them alone or am i supposed to?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If there are no issues with it and you do not see scooting, smell any odors from that region, etc... then I wouldnt start it.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not much pumpkin needed for a Chi. Maybe a teaspoon. I just grab some with a fork and mix it in. I'm a poop checker, so as long as it's not to soft or they don't struggle to go we're good. I personally add either yogurt or pumpkin to their dinner.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bianca00 said:


> Not much pumpkin needed for a Chi. Maybe a teaspoon. I just grab some with a fork and mix it in. I'm a poop checker, so as long as it's not to soft or they don't struggle to go we're good. I personally add either yogurt or pumpkin to their dinner.


Thank you! I added a bit to her breakfast and she loved it!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was a vet tech for awhile so I do my kids as it is no big deal


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

As a raw feeder this is not an issue. But yes, fiber added to a commercial diet will be most helpful. Pumpkin is great...just a teaspoon. When I have to open a can I put it into ice cube trays and freeze, then transfer to a ziplock. That way it stays fresh and I always it available without waste.

BTW-- there are great you tube videos on expressing the glands too!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well the vet expressed them, not sure if I'll do or not. The tech there will do for free! 

She's on Stella's and Chewy's but just started so maybe it will help?? Freezing The pumpkin in ice cube trays then putting in bags sounds like good plan! I got some organic pumpkin for dogs at New Seasons today.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is on Stella and Chewy's and has been for a year, and i still have to do the monthly express at the vet. I'm going to try the pumpkin as well, He also gets missing link vet formula which has 15% fiber so go figure.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Tanna said:


> Paco is on Stella and Chewy's and has been for a year, and i still have to do the monthly express at the vet. I'm going to try the pumpkin as well, He also gets missing link vet formula which has 15% fiber so go figure.


Ok well I guess we will see lol! Vet said pumpkin or even Metamucil.


----------



## Chi fan75 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a long hair female that just naturally scoots. I use beneful incredibites so what can I add to help her? I'm not sure if it's the food because my short-hair boy does just fine with it and has never scooted


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Chi fan75 said:


> I have a long hair female that just naturally scoots. I use beneful incredibites so what can I add to help her? I'm not sure if it's the food because my short-hair boy does just fine with it and has never scooted


 Some dogs need the anal glands expressed more often than other, especially if on a kibble food or low fiber food. I would first just try adding some pumpkin to the meal for added fiber and learning to express the glands yourself ( your vet can teach you and there are good you tube videos on the subject too). 
If the scooting is not due to full anal sacs, then you might have a sensitivity to the food and need to change.


----------



## Chi fan75 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive tried to express the glands and she nips and yips so I leave it for the vet. I do know we have to trim the fur in her area or she tends to scoot more. I would try other foods if I can find it for about the same price. My wife is much more frugal with all things.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I just switched my little ones to natural balance, thanks to the handy scoring guide on this site. They were on blue buffalo, but the natural balance scored much higher, and still within the budget. My guys scoot once in a while though. Should I just keep an eye on it or do you think I should go on over to the "dark side" and express? Maybe just try the pumpkin first.


----------

